
#error “Here's a nickel kid.  Go buy yourself a real computer.” - doener
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/include/math-emu/double.h#L29
======
rossy
Heh. Maybe a reference to this:
[http://dilbert.com/strip/1995-06-24](http://dilbert.com/strip/1995-06-24)

~~~
yongjik
Immortalized on the cover of APUE 2nd Ed.:

[https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Environment-Addison-
Wesle...](https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Environment-Addison-Wesley-
Professional-Computing/dp/0321525949)

------
kazinator
The following text occurs in a 1949 novel about addiction called _The Man with
The Golden Arm_ by Nelson Algren:

"He’d fished a nickel out of his pocket and slipped it into her palm. ‘Here’s
a nickel, kid. Call me up when you’re eighteen. Right now I got to do some
shoppin’ around.’"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_with_the_Golden_Arm_(n...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_with_the_Golden_Arm_\(novel\))

PDF: [http://ihavebook.org/books/download/pdf/345035/the-man-
with-...](http://ihavebook.org/books/download/pdf/345035/the-man-with-the-
golden-arm.pdf)

I think "here's a nickel, kid" used to be some kind of hackneyed phrase, back
when you could actually give a kid a nickel and they could get something for
it.

If we work harder, we can probably dig up earlier references. In any case,
this particular here's-a-nickel-kid seriously predates Dilbert.

Here is a very close pre-Dilbert reference. In 1992, a new Broadway musical
opened called _My Favorite Year_ (setting: 1950s). In it, a song called
"Larger Than Life" features a here's-a-nickel-kid line. (This is based on a
1983 movie of the same name, which doesn't have such a line, as far as I can
tell: found an English .srt subtitle file and searched).

------
bryanlarsen
Are there any CPU's with less than 32 bit floating point hardware, triggering
the error? There are lots without floating point hardware, but the software
routines would emulate >= 32 bit.

~~~
ricksplat
Plenty of microcontrollers I would have thought ... or at least a dwindling
number ...

~~~
ricksplat
I can't quite tell if these are still on sale or museum pieces ...
[http://www.ip-extreme.com/IP/16bit_microprocessors.shtml](http://www.ip-
extreme.com/IP/16bit_microprocessors.shtml)

~~~
bryanlarsen
None of those have floating point units.

